# Автомонтирование съемных устройств

## edorichev

Добрый день! Хочу сделать автомонтирование флэшек и т. п. Читал разные статьи по теме - не помогло. Помогите пожалуйста! Заранее спасибо!

----------

## TigerJr

 *Quote:*   

> Читал разные статьи по теме - не помогло

 

Я ни одной статьи не читал, у меня всё работает.

Наверно c USB 3.0 ? А с USB 2.0 автомонтированием как дела? Флэху может отформатить в ext3!?

У меня работает. Рабочая среда GNOME-2.32 вставляю флэху - запускается окно с содержимым флэхи. Хз почему у других не пашет. Драйвера файловой системы для флэхи есть?

----------

## edorichev

Да нет вроде и 2.0 не работает автомонирование

----------

## TigerJr

А вообще USB работает? Питание есть? драйвера eHCI xHCI

admin ~ # dmesg | grep HCI

[    5.870982] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    5.871280] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    5.872047] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    5.886162] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    5.887301] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    5.890701] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    5.906184] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    5.907380] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    5.910123] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

Че-нибудь про xHCI упоминается, Флэха видна? Рабочая среда GNOME\KDE? Файловая система на флешке ntfs\fat32\ext3?

----------

## edorichev

Да) Все отлично монтируется вручную)

----------

## edorichev

Xfce стоит, раньше автомонтирование работало

----------

## TigerJr

 *edorichev wrote:*   

> Xfce стоит, раньше автомонтирование работало

 

Вспоминай, после какого момента перестала работать. Что происходит при вставке влешки, dmesg что-нибудь пишет, есть ли информация в syslog?

Ошибки там какие-нибудь или вообще ни чего не пишет?

----------

## edorichev

Да нет, ошибок нет, автомонтирование после установки gnoma перестало работать

----------

## zerbino

 *edorichev wrote:*   

> Хочу сделать автомонтирование флэшек

 

У меня нет никаких гномов, системд и прочих штук. Раньше монтировал с помощью pcmanfm, но теперь делаю так. 

1. emerge sudo

2. chown vvb:vvb /media

3. add to file /etc/sudoers

vvb ALL=(root) NOPASSWD: /bin/mount, /bin/umount

здесь vvb -- мой пользователь.

и добавляю в каталог /etc/udev/rules.d файл 12-media-by-label-auto-mount.rules следующего содержания:

```

KERNEL!="sd[c-z][0-9]", GOTO="media_by_label_auto_mount_end"

# Import FS infos

IMPORT{program}="/sbin/blkid -o udev -p %N"

# Get a label if present, otherwise specify one

ENV{ID_FS_LABEL}!="", ENV{dir_name}="%E{ID_FS_LABEL}"

ENV{ID_FS_LABEL}=="", ENV{dir_name}="usbhd-%k"

# Global mount options

#ACTION=="add", ENV{mount_options}="uid=1000,umask=022,dmask=0"

ACTION=="add", ENV{mount_options}="uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=022,dmask=0"

# Filesystem-specific mount options

#ACTION=="add", ENV{ID_FS_TYPE}=="ext2|ext3", ENV{MOUNT_OPTS}="defaults,nodiratime,noatime,commit=350"

ACTION=="add", ENV{ID_FS_TYPE}=="ext2|ext3", ENV{mount_options}="rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,uhelper=udisks2"

#ACTION=="add", ENV{ID_FS_TYPE}=="vfat", ENV{mount_options}="$env{mount_options},codepage=866,iocharset=utf8"

ACTION=="add", ENV{ID_FS_TYPE}=="vfat", ENV{mount_options}="$env{mount_options},defaults,utf8"

ACTION=="add", ENV{ID_FS_TYPE}=="ntfs", ENV{mount_options}="defaults,$env{mount_options}"

# Mount the device

ACTION=="add", RUN+="/bin/mkdir -p /media/%E{dir_name}", RUN+="/bin/mount -o $env{mount_options} /dev/%k /media/%E{dir_name}"

# Clean up after removal

ACTION=="remove", ENV{dir_name}!="", RUN+="/bin/umount -l /media/%E{dir_name}", RUN+="/bin/rmdir /media/%E{dir_name}"

# Exit

LABEL="media_by_label_auto_mount_end"

```

и файл 99-udisks2.rules следующего содержания:

```

ENV{ID_FS_USAGE}=="filesystem|other|crypto", ENV{UDISKS_FILESYSTEM_SHARED}="1"

```

теперь после вставления флэшки в /media создаётся каталог с названием раздела на ней и происходит автоматическое монтирование.

для размонтирования использую user menu в midnight commander. жму f2, появляется список подмонтированных флешек. пробелом выбираю, отмонтируется. всё

если интересно -- могу рассказать как это сделать.

----------

## edorichev

Спасибо) Помогло

----------

## Yarra

Про mc интересно - расскажи?

----------

